# Does tire pressure recommendation change when ballast is added to the tire?



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

Just wondering, when liquid is added for ballast to the tire, does it change the tire pressure psi
recommendation?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

StudeHudson said:


> Just wondering, when liquid is added for ballast to the tire, does it change the tire pressure psi
> recommendation?


No. See attached video illustrating proper method of checking pressure with ballast in the tire.


----------



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

Interesting, I suspected it would be the same due to the liquid just taking up volume. 
The owners manual says for industrial tires, 45 psi in front and 41 psi in rear. 
However, the dealer just told me 35 psi in front and 17 psi in rear when ballast is added. 
Bumfuzzling


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Go with the dealer's recommendation.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

StudeHudson said:


> Interesting, I suspected it would be the same due to the liquid just taking up volume.
> The owners manual says for industrial tires, 45 psi in front and 41 psi in rear.
> However, the dealer just told me 35 psi in front and 17 psi in rear when ballast is added.
> Bumfuzzling



I would tend to agree with you on this......I don't run loaded tires on my Kioti but I do on my 4020 John Deere.....I run Firestones on it and they have a spec for both loaded and nonloaded for the rear tires I have on it......I am thinking that I run about 30 psi on the rears on it.....I would worry about the bead separating on your rears at 17 PSI......I would look and see who the manufacture is on your tires and see if they have a spec for tire pressure if you load the tires.....Just my 2 cents worth....


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I would drop tire pressure when loading as pressure climb when hitting a bump will go up dramatically due to reduced air volume.
Imagine a 50 gallon tire at 50psi. It hits a rock dynamically that displaces 2.5 gallons. tire pressure would spike to 53psi.
now imagine that same tire with 40 gallons of fill, still at 50 psi. it hits that same 2.5 gallon rock dynamically. tire pressure would spike to 67 psi.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Tire pressures should remain the same it doesn't matter if loaded or not.
I am surprised at the high pressures some run.
Most of the tractors I work with are way less then 25 PSI on the rears and fronts will vary from 20 PSI (no loader) to the max on the tire sidewall (heavy loader use).
My Branson 8050 is at 14-15 PSI in the rears and 32 PSI in fronts, the IH 574 is at 12 PSI in the rears and 35 PSI in the fronts.
My traction tires will sit with a bulge in the sidewalls to get a full contact patch on the ground.


----------



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

Note back from Rim Guard rep-

Hey good question. You should always operate your tire pressures at the same amount recommended by your tire and/or tractor manufacturer. 
Keep in mind, because a majority of your tire volume is taken by tire ballast, it will not take as much air volume to achieve your desired pressure as it would a completely empty tire. Also, you should adjust your pressure with your valve stem at the 12:00 position so you do not get showered with beet juice. 

Have a great day, 
*Chris Ouwinga*
_Sales and Marketing Manager_


----------

